# Monitor geht an und aus (etwa Sekundentakt)



## brazzjazz (10. August 2011)

Moin in die Runde!

Liegt mein ViewSonic VX924 womöglich auf dem Sterbebett? Ich kaufte ihn 2005, benutzt ist er regelmäßig jetzt vielleicht 5 Jahre.

1. Vor einem halben Jahr ging zunächst der Schalter unten rechts kaputt (siehe Bild), das hatte ich bei der wackeligen Konstruktion schon befürchtet. Wenn man den Schalter drückte, passierte erst nichts, dann nach dem x-ten Drücken hatte man Glück und der Monitor ging an. Manchmal flackerte auch nur das Licht dieses Schalters, ohne dass der Monitor anginge.
2. Dann habe ich den Monitor einfach nicht mehr ausgeschaltet, sondern er ist immer auf Standby geblieben. Damit bin ich ganz gut gefahren. Nun aber, wenn der Monitor ein Signal bekommt, geht er für eine Sekunde oder so an, dann wieder aus, dann wieder kurz an, und nach 30 Sekunden oder so bleibt er dann an. Seit einem Jahr oder so kam es auch immer wieder mal vor, dass der Monitor während einer Sitzung für eine Sekunde ausging. Sind das vielleicht ermüdete Kondensatoren, wie hier beschrieben?

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das selber schaffen würde, Kondensatoren auszutauschen, oder ob es sehr teuer wäre, das machen zu lassen. Auf jeden Fall brauche ich meinen Moni unbedingt noch zwei Wochen. Wie muss ich den Monitor benutzen, damit er noch möglichst lange durchhält?

Danke!


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2011)

Hast du mal geschaut, ob das Kabel in Ordnung ist? Klingt irgendwie nach einem angebrochenen Kabel.


----------



## brazzjazz (10. August 2011)

Der Gedanke ist mir auch schon gekommen, aber das Kabel sitzt fest. Außerdem ist das Flackern ja immer nach einer Ruhepause und nicht zufällig.


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2011)

Ein Kabel muss nicht immer am Stecker selbst brechen.  Hast du ihn mal mit einem komplett anderen Kabel getestet? 

Falls es nicht das Kabel ist, dann gibt er wirklich langsam seinen Geist auf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2011)

> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das selber schaffen würde, Kondensatoren auszutauschen, oder ob es sehr teuer wäre, das machen zu lassen.


Wenn das nötige Wissen fehlt sollte man die Finger da rauslassen. Wenn man Pech hat ist ein besonderer Elko hinüber der recht teuer ( im Verhältnis )und etwas schwierig zu beschaffen ist. Ich würde dort keinen Cent mehr investieren ausser im Bekanntenkreis würde es jemand für ganz kleines Geld hinbekommen. Entweder man versucht sich wo einen zu leihen oder man besörgt sich ne olle Röhre für den Übergang was quasi für lau über die Bühne gehen kann


----------



## Cuddleman (10. August 2011)

Um festzustellen, ob Kondensatoren defekt sind, muß man diese im Inneren des Monitors in Augenschein nehmen.

Andere defekte an Kondensatoren sind nur mit Messtechnik diagnostizierbar.

Dazu einige Bilder im Anhang!

Der Austausch der Kondensatoren erfordert zwar Kenntnis im Löten, aber ist bei einseitig bestükten Platinen relativ leicht.

Für ein paar Cent bis zu 5€, gibt es bei Conrad oder Reichelt, vergleichsweisen Ersatz!

Die Parameter der defekten Kondensatoren sollten identisch oder höherwertig sein.

Tielweise lassen sich z.B. Kondensatoren mit 100µF/16V durch 120µF/16V ersetzen. der Parameter zur Temperaturbelastung sollte nicht unterschritten werden z.B. 105°C, aber bei Ersatz durch andere Hersteller auch mindestens die selbe Lebensdauer bei Dauerbelastung haben!
Der spezifische Einsatz in Punkto Frequenzbelastung sollte auch hier mindestens gleichwertig sein.

Dazu PDF-Datenblätter der Hersteller zum vergleichen im Anhang.


----------



## brazzjazz (10. August 2011)

Nee, also Löten ist mit mir nicht drin. Vielleicht finde ich ja  irgendwann einen Fritzen, der mir das machen könnte. Es wäre natürlich  unverhältnismäßig, einen Monitor wegen eines paar Euro teuren  Kondensators wegzuwerfen. Bei Hardware bin ich stockkonservativ. Würde  mich nur interessieren, ob das von mir beschriebene Problem typisch für  altersschwache Kondensatoren ist, oder es auch alternative Erklärungen gibt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. August 2011)

Ich hatte hier einen iiyama der auch immer nur aufblitzte und dort waren insgesamt 4 Elkos platt, nur einer davon ist schwer beschaffbar und würde mit Versand alleine schon fast 15 Taler kosten. Mußt du abchecken was alles da im Mors ist und durchkalkulieren. Ab ca 30 Taler lohnt es aber nicht mehr da bekäme man schon 2. Hand Ersatz


----------



## brazzjazz (11. August 2011)

Ich denke mal, dass das Problem auch ist, dass viele Elektronikartikel vermutlich gar nicht für so lange Zeit ausgelegt sind. Für einen Hersteller wäre es wettbewerbsmäßig eher von Vorteil, beim Preis zu sparen als ein Produkt haltbarer zu machen, als von den meisten überhaupt gebraucht wird. Grafikkarten mit ihren teuren Chips aber üblicherweise billigen Lüftern sind das beste Beispiel, finde ich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. August 2011)

Schreiberling schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass das Problem auch ist, dass viele Elektronikartikel vermutlich gar nicht für so lange Zeit ausgelegt sind. Für einen Hersteller wäre es wettbewerbsmäßig eher von Vorteil, beim Preis zu sparen als ein Produkt haltbarer zu machen, als von den meisten überhaupt gebraucht wird. Grafikkarten mit ihren teuren Chips aber üblicherweise billigen Lüftern sind das beste Beispiel, finde ich.


 
Ja so ein Phänomen hatte ich bei einigen Samsung Monitoren feststellen können, als die gerade aus der Garantie raus waren. Wie gesagt großartig Geld rein stecken würde ich dort nicht, lieber für die kurze Zeit einen Röhrenmonitor für Lau besorgen


----------



## Cuddleman (11. August 2011)

Was ihr alle immer Erzählt kann ich einfach nicht fassen!

Einen Monitor zu zerlegen, ist in den meisten Fällen, in etwa 15 Minuten (bei unbekannten Geräten) erledigt!

Mit Sichtprüfung, ist wie in meinen Bilder gezeigt, in 90% der Fälle der/die defekten Kondensatoren zu finden.

Die Werte aufschreiben und unter dem Herstellerlogo des Kondensators, oder über Google, die Spezifikationen suchen, dauert im Allgemeinen etwa 30Minute, in speziellen Fällen auch länger.

Vergleich bei Bauelementportalen, (wie von mir genannt) passende dazu einfach bestellen, oder direkt in deren örtlichen Vertretungen abholen.

Einen Lötkolben mit Spitze bis 30W und Silberlot kann jeder im Haus haben.

Kondensatoren auslöten und die Neuen polrichtig einlöten, dauert bei einem der ungeübt ist, etwa 5 Minuten. beim Profi 20 Sekunden!

Achtung!!

Nicht zu lange zuviel Wärme beim Auslöten auf die Leitebahn bringen (unter Ümständen Abkühlphasen einlegen) und aufpassen das beim Einlöten keine benachbarten Lötpunkte, oder Leiterbahnen gebrückt werden!

Mit Geld gerechnet, ergibt das ganze als Materialpreis gerade mal ~30€, inklusive des Erwerbs von Lötkolben und Silberlot. Die Kondensatoren in meinem gerade beschriebenen Fall (siehe Fotos) kosten zusammen gerademal 3,18€.

Und was soll groß Übles passieren wenn man selber Hand anlegt, außer man bekommt den Monitor ganz kaputt, oder hat sich 150€ gespart, weil der dann wieder 5 Jahre hält.

Was den Ausdruck "Fritzen" angeht, sollte man eine gewisse Hochachtung denen gewähren, da diese in unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft vieles wieder zum Laufen bringen, für kleines Geld, in allen Bereichen!!

*Ich bin auch ein "Fritz"!!!*

Das ist eine weitverbreitete Meinung, die aber Ursachen hat!

Schicker, Dünner und Massenwarentauglich!

Das ganze Problem liegt an der Einbausituation, die den Bauelemanten oft nicht die erforderliche Kühlung zu kommen läßt!

Kleine enge Gehäuse, Umgebungstemperaturen im Gehäuse, von sage und schreibe, bis zu 65°C (selbst gemessen bei 28°C Raumtemperatur), bei Aufstellung von Monitoren zu einem direkt vom Sonnenlicht durchfluteten Fenster!

Zum anderen, sind oft zum Zeitpunkt der Herstellung, gerade nicht die besten Komponenten vorhanden (zu Neu dadurch zu Teuer), oder wie so oft, werden sehr Werbewirksam Spetifikationen seitens der Bauelementehersteller angepriesen, die sich dann knapp 2Jahre später als Unrichtig herausstellten!

Die Ignoranz vieler Hersteller, zu erforderlichen Umgebungsbedingungen von Bauelementen, in Verbindung zu einer erreichbaren langen Lebensdauer, wird dem Gehäusedesign geschuldet welches, für viele Bauelemente zur Mordgrube wird!

Außerdem sind elektrolytische Kondensatoren in fast allen elektrischen Schaltungen die schwächsten Glieder, begründet in deren häufigen Defektwahrscheinlichkeit. (man lese die Testverfahren, mit denen Lebensdauer eines Kondensators bestimmt wird)

Einen interessanten Artikel findet man zur Zeit in der PCGH- Printausgabe 09/2011.


----------

